# i found a cat



## marica (Jul 26, 2021)

im not sure how this forum works so im just gonna ask here and hope for the best.. anyways, i found a kitten next to a very dangerous road,and no houses near so im guessing its a stray..he was frightened at first but very non violent,and allowed to be pet...i took him home,but i have no idea how old he is,so im hoping you guys can help? im not able to take him to a vet rn,i will as soon as i can but for now can you help me determine age,maybe the breed? These pics are a week old,hopefully someone can help


----------



## marica (Jul 26, 2021)

he does like the wet kitten food a lot, tried giving him a little bit of kibble too, he doesnt seem too keen on that...anyways,thank you very much ❤, i was thinking he was at that age too, i guess i will see for sure in a couple of days when i take him to the vet


----------



## chfnas19 (Jul 29, 2021)

Good job rescuing him!! he is a cutie. I would stick with the wet kitten food until you see the vet. Have you given him a name?


----------



## marica (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes! his name is Jiji ( after the cat in Kikis delivery service, seemed appropriate). Hes doing really well, and im seeing a vet on monday so thats good news. I'll attach a few new pics of him later, but he is very playful and seems to be very comfortable around me and my family now 😄


----------



## marica (Jul 26, 2021)

update pics on the little guy, hes actually 9 weeks old


----------

